# Are you notified if you are deemed unfit for military service or not recruited?



## petercushing (24 Feb 2014)

Am expecting to hear back from the recruiters soon but still no response. Had the aptitude test and medical this past Monday and need to get an eye exam done. I was V2. I have a feeling I will not get recruited. But it would be very courteous to be notified ASAP.  As I am really living my life with the full belief of getting recruited. And I just have this sinking feeling it will not happen.


----------



## Goose15 (24 Feb 2014)

If you are worried call your MCC and ask.


----------



## petercushing (24 Feb 2014)

Goose15 said:
			
		

> If you are worried call your MCC and ask.



May have to tomorrow to see what is on the go. Pins and needles.  :-\


----------



## Tibbson (24 Feb 2014)

petercushing said:
			
		

> May have to tomorrow to see what is on the go. Pins and needles.  :-\



OMG, my recruiting process took months.  Good thing people back in the old days had patience.


----------



## DnentonSg (24 Feb 2014)

I'm pretty sure for anything concerning a medical issue you get a letter in the mail.


----------



## petercushing (24 Feb 2014)

Schindler's lift said:
			
		

> OMG, my recruiting process took months.  Good thing people back in the old days had patience.



Blame the internet ha! But this is my future and am hoping it goes the CAF route. So I'm sure you can empathize to some degree.


----------



## Teager (24 Feb 2014)

petercushing said:
			
		

> Am expecting to hear back from the recruiters soon but still no response. Had the aptitude test and medical this past Monday and need to get an eye exam done. I was V2. I have a feeling I will not get recruited. But it would be very courteous to be notified ASAP.  As I am really living my life with the full belief of getting recruited. And I just have this sinking feeling it will not happen.



How are you suppose to be notified of anything when you still have outstanding medical things to be done? You should finish the process and what is required of you before you expect anything. Your recruiter will only tell you to finish the process first.


----------



## 2ndChoiceName (24 Feb 2014)

In my case I was notified. I had to get some paperwork filled out by my family doctor, and they sent me a letter when Ottawa decided that the paperwork was too damning for me to continue my application.


----------



## Goose15 (25 Feb 2014)

Schindler's lift said:
			
		

> OMG, my recruiting process took months.  Good thing people back in the old days had patience.



Normally I would agree that patience is a good thing. After not being informed of a required FBI background check, then having them lose the check TWICE and then having them continuously forgetting to submit my 11-liner; forgive my disagreement in that just "waiting it out" is what current applicants should do.


----------



## CFwannabe1 (2 Mar 2014)

Goose15 said:
			
		

> Normally I would agree that patience is a good thing. After not being informed of a required FBI background check, then having them lose the check TWICE and then having them continuously forgetting to submit my 11-liner; forgive my disagreement in that just "waiting it out" is what current applicants should do.



Wow, you needed an American background check to join the Canadian Forces? Interesting... ^-^


----------



## The_Falcon (2 Mar 2014)

CFwannabe1 said:
			
		

> Wow, you needed an American background check to join the Canadian Forces? Interesting... ^-^



If you have spent time living, working, studying in another country then yes you require a background check from the local authorities, take your tinfoil hat off.


----------



## George Wallace (2 Mar 2014)

CFwannabe1 said:
			
		

> Wow, you needed an American background check to join the Canadian Forces? Interesting... ^-^



Not interesting at all.  If you have LIVED outside of Canada for any length of time, you will require a Criminal Background check from the country you resided in.


----------



## medicineman (2 Mar 2014)

petercushing said:
			
		

> Am expecting to hear back from the recruiters soon but still no response. Had the aptitude test and medical this past Monday and need to get an eye exam done. I was V2. I have a feeling I will not get recruited. But it would be very courteous to be notified ASAP.  As I am really living my life with the full belief of getting recruited. And I just have this sinking feeling it will not happen.



If you need to get an eye exam done, that would be the reason you are waiting...they will tell you in due time.  There aren't many things out there where V2 would disqualify you medically incidentally.

MM


----------

